# What's the cheapest stuff to add to acrylic paint to make it gravely



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

What's the cheapest stuff to add to acrylic paint to make it gravely or so it will build up w?ithout having to use a lot of paint


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know the cheapest but I remember seeing in a video something used called Painting Butter. It's available at Jerry's Artarama. Not sure if it's just for oils. 

Maybe if you just let the paint dry out a little bit? That would be free, but I would think hard to work with.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

To increase the amount of acrylic paint, there are acrylic structure pastes and mediums. Pastes are white and are applied to the structure before you apply paint to give relief. But you can mix with paint too. She will gain a pastel shade. Still increase the amount of paint using a medium - transparent gel. It is mixed with the paint to increase the volume. The color does not affect, if the gel is to add no more than 30% from the paint. Initially the gel is white in color. After drying transparent.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thanks*

OK. Cool. Thanks.

Stephen


----------

